# Last Privy Dig of 2019. 1870's.



## hemihampton (Dec 28, 2019)

Like I said Yesterday in another post that hopefully I'll get out today to dig some Privy's. Well, I did. Me & Tom & Tom's cousin Dave got out. Tried to find a town dump but after hours of poking around found nothing.I said lets dig some Privy's. As Usual I start probing near back corner, after Tom & Dave probed the area & I feel a spot that might sound good, maybe maybe not? Figured I'd do a small test hole. I kept finding lots of broken shards but so far no whole bottles. In the mean time Tom & Dave moved across the street to a empty lot & dig in both corners but find nothing. I tell Tom help open up my hole as I keep finding shards & think we need to widen it. So, Tom say's yeah ok, why not since he wasn't finding anything. We Widen the hole & start digging straight down. Tom takes a Break while I dive in the hole & finally hit what seems like a whole bottle. But all I can see is the top sticking out of the dirt & it looks like a 1870's flask top. SO, I grab it by the top & pull it out & this is what I find. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 28, 2019)

After that Flask we end up finding 3 more, another Clasped Hands & 2 Pikes Peak's but all 3 broken. Real Bummer, Criers for the day. But, then Tom finds a Blob top & as he keeps digging around it to get it loose he see's it's a 1870's Soda Squat. Here's what he pulled out. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 28, 2019)

Also dug a 1860's looking maybe English Ale Black Glass double collar top.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 28, 2019)

hmmm.


----------



## DanielinAk (Dec 28, 2019)

Fantastic LEON


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMJB (Dec 28, 2019)

Wow! How deep did you have to go?


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 29, 2019)

That's the way to end the year. Great bottles. Thanks for letting us in on your dig.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 29, 2019)

Outstanding!


----------



## slugplate (Dec 29, 2019)

WOW! The flask is killer. That by no means minimizes the others. They are great finds, congrats!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2019)

Great finds, Leon!  Love that flask!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Dec 29, 2019)

Beautiful!  A great dig on any day.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 29, 2019)

Wow you even found one from Pittsburgh. Before they started spelling it without the "H" for a while.  You had a great day.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 29, 2019)

I got the Flask when we did the Split. Only dug 2 good bottles the Flask & Hayden Squat from Adrian. I already had both in my collection but was kinda hoping I'd get the flask just because I personally dug it myself, making it more Sentimental. I got about 7 or more different Clasped Hands Flask & was hoping maybe this one I dug might be a different Variation but it's not. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 29, 2019)

Wow, I wish I could be so fortunate. Superb dig!


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 30, 2019)

Leon,

That's an awesome dig in anyone's book!  I would love to dig a historical flask...never has happened for me.  Congratulations!  That blob is real nice too!


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow heck of a way to end the year the Flask is killer congrats Leon !


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow, fantastic finds!  I can only dream of finding things from that era.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks for the compliments. finding privy's from 1870's in Michigan is very difficult. I find much more from 1890's & 1900-1910 time frame. LEON.


----------



## Brewster113 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Years 
Great finds, hope you can give us a picture of the flask cleaned.
Bruce


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year. I just cleaned with soap & water. did not tumble. LEON.


----------

